# AUW - Australian Wealth



## Jay-684 (15 February 2005)

*Australian Wealth AUW?*

Just checked out my porftolio on Comsec, and all of a sudden in my list I find 233 AUW shares? Does anyone know where AUW comes from, or if it has been formed as a separation of another company (possibly Tower)?


----------



## monoply (15 February 2005)

*Re: Australian Wealth AUW?*

Yes, they are from Tower


----------



## Jay-684 (15 February 2005)

*Re: Australian Wealth AUW?*

thanks for that

and is Tower now TWRDA or still TWR? Comsec doesn't seem to know whats going on, each day it seems to shift between the two


----------



## monoply (15 February 2005)

*Re: Australian Wealth AUW?*

Was TWRDA but just changed back to TWR today.
AUW is trading as AUWR till Feb 28.
They will then trade as AUWN till March 16, then they will trade as AUW


----------



## britishcarfreak (8 December 2006)

Seems like nobody here is commenting on this stock so I might.

It's got a mixed broker consensus at the moment - quite polarized between underperforming and strong buy.

tracking down to 2.38 from a recent peak of near 2.80 - it seems to be losing steam due to virtually nill public announcements.  

The company is very solid and stands to show some real runs on the board since recent merger with SEM - Select Managed Funds.  I wonder whether buyers are cautious to see how the merger plays out or whether the price trend downwards is more about the fact that not much is being reported?

In my opinion this is a good buy at present.

I'd love to hear from someone else on this stock.


----------



## GreatPig (8 December 2006)

I'm currently holding, but keeping a close eye on it now.

It closed today exactly on the 50% retracement point of the last rise, so I'll be watching to see how it goes now.

I'm not big on this volume thing, but it had high volume today yet failed to close right near the low, which I think means some buyers were coming back in. Anyway, will see what happens next week.

GP


----------



## britishcarfreak (10 December 2006)

Thanks for your reply.  I hope I got it right as I couldn't see it going much below 2.38.  I topped up my holding on Friday.

What's your feeling on fundamentals - or are you just trading off chart?

In my opinion these guys have got nice tight small business mentality (being Tasmanian (SEM) prior to merger) i.e. efficient - and now have some serious scale since reverse takeover - so failing any adverse effects from merger they should be able to realise some serious profit over the next year or so.  There is always the risk of clash in corp. culture but form what I know of the management team this does not seem to be a problem.

We just need some announcements to build up confidence....


----------



## Kauri (10 December 2006)

On my radar for a possible turnaround soon as well.


----------



## britishcarfreak (21 December 2006)

I'd say this is looking a lot like the turnaround.  Increasing volume. MACD good. RSI +ve.  A few up days in a row.  What do you think?


----------



## Kauri (12 January 2007)

Have taken a bite of AUW based on my rudimentary E/W system. Looking like a minor W3 of a larger W3??? if that makes any sense..


----------



## Kauri (15 January 2007)

Has reached the Typical W3 area, also challenging ATH. May be time for a W4 to develop??


----------



## britishcarfreak (15 January 2007)

As dodgy as this sounds I know a guy who knows the directors and on Friday he said to me it was about to go pretty well.  He wouldn't justify it.  Shame.  Fundamentally these guys are great - it's just a media coverage issue i.e. nothing was happening for ages... now it's good to see some action.  I sold out a few weeks ago so I could day trade U stocks.


----------



## Kauri (15 January 2007)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> As dodgy as this sounds I know a guy who knows the directors and on Friday he said to me it was about to go pretty well. He wouldn't justify it. Shame. Fundamentally these guys are great - it's just a media coverage issue i.e. nothing was happening for ages... now it's good to see some action. I sold out a few weeks ago so I could day trade U stocks.



  Just announced they are doing DD on some zurich/genesys super funds with the intention of absorbing them into to their stable.


----------



## Kauri (31 January 2007)

May have decided to get on with the minor W5...


----------



## So_Cynical (13 January 2010)

These guys appear to be goners? anyone know what happened...there seems to be a few stocks with 'Australian' in there title that are no more? :dunno:

Maybe they just changed code?


----------



## oldblue (13 January 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> These guys appear to be goners? anyone know what happened...there seems to be a few stocks with 'Australian' in there title that are no more? :dunno:
> 
> Maybe they just changed code?




Merged with IOOF - IFL - some time ago now.

I've forgotten the basis of the merger but the share price appears to be going well!


----------

